# Time to paint the cutty



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Okay Here are a couple of pics of the cutty from then to now bodywork paint wheels and more


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

starting the bodywork


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

more bodywork


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

and more sanding and bondo 
notice the side moldings are gone the trunk lid and hood 
and door jambs will be done also :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

and more man you really got to sand that bondo 
and now here comes the tape


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

more pics to come got to get all this taping done and here comes the prime and the paint


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: holy shit you have kunta kinte working on your car :biggrin: lmao j.k meng,Keep us posted nothing like back yard builds :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 20 2005, 05:59 PM~3853317
> *:biggrin: holy shit you have kunta kinte working on your car :biggrin:  lmao j.k meng,Keep us posted nothing like back yard builds :biggrin:
> *


man you crazy but hey to get a backyard build cool 
to get a expensive paint job for cheap cool
to get it cheap and learn how to paint at the same time priceless 
finally got the tape on


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

it's kool to see people doing there own work then u have more pride in ur ride not to many people can say i did it.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

good job.....i like the barbers chair :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

I ran out of tape and today I will be putting on the prime 
the color is going to be Gun Metal Gray(MET) I think I am going to be adding graphics
and a blue pearl but I do not know if I want to because I maybe selling the car
after paint so should I add graphics and a pearl my 18's are going on anyway
and should I paint the rims to match the paint? :uh:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 20 2005, 08:15 PM~3854275
> *man you crazy but hey to get a backyard build cool
> to get a expensive paint job for cheap cool
> to get it cheap and learn how to paint at the same time priceless
> ...


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

all mask upped


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

now It's time for prime It's Prime Time


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

more of Prime Time


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ALL PRIMED UPPED


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

NEXT YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS PAINT


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

no going to prime and block it again to make sure its straight?... i see the bondo spots on the hood even with primer ... 

head up on that thou .. 

looking good with out that dead paint on it ..


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN A, I GOTTA GIT ON MY SHIOT. JUST GOT IT TO DA SHOP!!!!
MOTOR IS BEING REBUILT AS WE SPEAK, CHUUUUCH!


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 21 2005, 07:08 PM~3861080
> *DAMN A, I GOTTA GIT ON MY SHIOT. JUST GOT IT TO DA SHOP!!!!
> MOTOR IS BEING REBUILT AS WE SPEAK, CHUUUUCH!
> *


Do yo thang dawg


----------



## drug_lord (Jul 14, 2005)

more pics


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drug_lord_@Sep 21 2005, 08:15 PM~3861587
> *more pics
> *


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 21 2005, 02:11 PM~3856289
> * I think I am going to be adding graphics
> and a blue pearl but I do not know if I want to because I maybe selling the car
> after paint
> *


 :0 

how much ?


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 22 2005, 01:29 AM~3863063
> *:0
> 
> how much ?
> *


I don't Know yet LOL It is not going to be as cheap as before because of paint and wheels 
that will be going on Friday I'll post pics of the wheels later and then you can make me an offer you still want it huh? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

let me know ...what your thinking ... i'll try once again to get up some cash 


and you know i dont need the wheels ..


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

and how bout painting under them trim pieces just in case .. rockers and fender lips ..i hate to say it but are you going to paint the jambs and around trunk and motor..all that? .. 

i'm not hating but a lil more work goes a long way 


i still cant believe you aint wasting no time breaking it down


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 22 2005, 08:52 PM~3868699
> *and how bout painting under them trim pieces just in case .. rockers and fender lips ..i hate to say it but are you going to paint the jambs and around trunk and motor..all that? ..
> 
> i'm not hating but a lil more work goes a long way
> ...


yeah I am going to get the guy to paint the jambs and inside the trunk no trim and no rocker
but yes the area around the motor will be painted almost forgot about that but why do all that if I am going to sell it?


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

that's one shoddy job if I ever seen one especially with high spots of bondo showing thru the primer


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 22 2005, 09:51 PM~3869189
> *that's one shoddy job if I ever seen one especially with high spots of bondo showing thru the primer
> *


where? :uh:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

look at the car all dark grey is primer no bondo spots and since you think so in the morning
I'll be going over everything lol car was still drying


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

no high spots lol :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

on the hood , but since that one is visible they prolly all are .


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 23 2005, 01:45 AM~3870271
> *on the hood , but since that one is visible they prolly all are .
> *


okay heres a close up for ya and oh I got the light on the hood so It's not faded lol
told you no high spots  :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

checking everything twice okay because I'll be painting today so be sure to check it out
 another hood shot


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 23 2005, 01:00 PM~3870821
> *checking everything twice okay because I'll be painting today
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 23 2005, 06:01 AM~3869276
> *look at the car all dark grey is primer no bondo spots and since you think so in the morning
> I'll be going over everything lol car was still drying
> *




not trying to hate only help...........you need to put more primer on it will cover up the bodywork.......

i am guessing you are putting the primer on light (sort of like sealer)


unless your bodywork is STRAIGHT and flat you should be using a high build primer and blocking it..........


but like i said if your bodywork is good you can just keep on spraying primer til it covers your bodywork........


once again trying to help




good luck bro


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 24 2005, 07:49 AM~3876669
> *not trying to hate only help...........you need to put more primer on it will cover up the bodywork.......
> 
> i am guessing you are putting the primer on light (sort of like sealer)
> ...


yup 2k high build primer is the way to go.....

hey switch i just did the euro clip on the ol coupe, i think it will be in buff sealer for the winter though :uh:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey Hey okay I'm back on the car Okay I added more primer to the car and then I sanded down
the whole car with primer on and then I blew the car down and then wipe it off see pic below


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

and now I painted the car and started to install the wheels next I will be undercoating
the car under the wheel base and bottom of door


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks pretty good, did you paint it in that garage, what kinda paint and primer you use


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

I BOUGHT SOME PAINT OFF EBAY GUN-METAL-GREY-METALLIC AND I BOUGHT SOME PRIMER FROM O'REILLYS AUTO PARTS 
AND YES IT WAS PAINTED 
IN THE GARAGE 
THANKS


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

wow change your mind on the color choice?....looks a whole lot better


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 24 2005, 02:03 PM~3877723
> *wow change your mind on the color choice?....looks a whole lot better
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

COOL TURN OUT,DOG. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 24 2005, 07:02 PM~3878952
> *COOL TURN OUT,DOG. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!
> *


Yeah right on J you will see it soon enough thinking about adding juice
if so you know it's gone be A Pro Custom Install all the way Just thinking about


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

what i noticed is that you put bondo over paint...and not metal...corrct me if im wrong...

not a step i would have gone with considering it will not hold up.....


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 25 2005, 05:24 AM~3880314
> *what i noticed is that you put bondo over paint...and not metal...corrct me if im wrong...
> 
> not a step i would have gone with considering it will not hold up.....
> *


Yeah your are wrong all the way anyday dude before the bondo those 
spots were sanded down to the bare metal and then bondo imao and yes
in my driveway and my garage was were my paint and bodywork get's done
my lolo and this car my boys Lexus and my boys Benz pic of lolo below


----------



## bigwheel15 (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, fantastic job man. Props to you.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigwheel15_@Sep 25 2005, 02:11 PM~3881723
> *Wow, fantastic job man. Props to you.
> *


Thanks a million


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

You gata love that befor and after defrence.......Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Sep 25 2005, 11:35 PM~3884534
> *You gata love that befor and after defrence.......Good job :thumbsup:
> *


thanks yeah it should sell quick now :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

SELL, WHAT? WHY? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

looks good bro!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks good. Now it needs some 13s. :thumbsup:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Nah I'm not selling it. 
but money talks


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Sep 24 2005, 06:25 PM~3877039
> *yup 2k high build primer is the way to go.....
> 
> hey switch i just did the euro clip on the ol coupe, i think it will be in buff sealer for the winter though  :uh:
> *




don't feel bad i don't even have any time to get on my cars anymore


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

those wheels are hideous but nice paint 

btw i love 20's but those are ugly


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Sep 28 2005, 11:19 AM~3902460
> *those wheels are hideous but nice paint
> 
> btw i love 20's but those are ugly
> *


they were free so hey what can I say and I decided not 
to put them on with the center caps on they look cool to me you tripping :twak: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

any more updates on tha cutty 2


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 2 2005, 12:47 AM~3926116
> *any more updates on tha cutty 2
> *


yeah I got a rebuild radiator in it now and I just put new seals on the tranny pan
new thermostat man this car is really quiet make me an offer lol


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

What up A? Cutty looks pretty good from the pictures. Find some one to buy those 20"s I have.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

TWIN CITY IN THA HOUSE! :biggrin: WHO DIS?


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWIN CITY OG_@Oct 2 2005, 10:16 AM~3927211
> *What up A? Cutty looks pretty good from the pictures. Find some one to buy those 20"s I have.
> *


cool I"ll see what I can do


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 21 2005, 09:11 AM~3856289
> *I ran out of tape and today I will be putting on the prime
> the color is going to be Gun Metal Gray(MET) I think I am going to be adding graphics
> and a blue pearl but I do not know if I want to because I maybe selling the car
> ...



i would not paint the rims. U have to remeber when u are selling a car. what u may think is cool the buyer may not.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 2 2005, 10:31 PM~3930584
> *i would not paint the rims. U have to remeber when u are selling a car. what u may think is cool the buyer may not.
> *


true true so true


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good thread. Seeing stuff like this makes me change my mind about me taking it to the shop vs. doing it myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 25 2005, 07:24 AM~3880314
> *what i noticed is that you put bondo over paint...and not metal...corrct me if im wrong...
> 
> not a step i would have gone with considering it will not hold up.....
> *


WAS THINKING THE SAME, YOU GOT IT FIRST
STEP ONE: READ ALL DIRECTIONS ON THE CAN


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 3 2005, 09:22 AM~3932200
> *
> WAS THINKING THE SAME, YOU GOT IT FIRST
> STEP ONE: READ ALL DIRECTIONS ON THE CAN
> *


lol Hey the body and the part repaired and fixed was smooth as a new born babby A** so I Know it's all good but the next car I will make sure I take it down to the metal all the way but all the paint does not need to be taking off to do body work lol :uh:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Oct 3 2005, 07:57 AM~3931758
> *Good thread.  Seeing stuff like this makes me change my mind about me taking it to the shop vs. doing it myself. :thumbsup:
> *


hey you will save in the long run and learn alot in the process


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Oct 2 2005, 03:37 PM~3927059
> *yeah I got a rebuild radiator in it now and I just put new seals on the tranny pan
> new thermostat  man this car is really quiet make me an offer lol
> *


still broke ... :angry: 
i make money but i cant stop spending it ..bills bills bills


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 3 2005, 11:57 AM~3933005
> *still broke ... :angry:
> i make money but i cant stop spending it ..bills bills bills
> *


Man I know the feeling I thought I had a sell for my Lowrider but the kid (16yrs old) Father
wanted to have the car checked out at a Big place like Firestone 

It was not firestone but some place just like and man they said the car had no front shocks and this and that it sounded like the 

kids father did not want him to have the car he must have told them to write alot of BS about the car and also said my left blinker did not work so I hit the blinker and it works also no rear view mirror and some crap about my motor and vacum leaks my car run likes a champ 

But man when they let it down out the air my cylinder (sp) got snag and broke so I am out of gas and need to buy new cylinders lol :angry: Saturday the kid and his mother came buy test drove and loved the car sunday dad came buy test drove the car no problem but his friend owns a big repair shop and maaaaaaaan this was a day to remember :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Oct 3 2005, 05:57 PM~3935394
> *Man I know the feeling I thought I had a sell for my Lowrider but the kid (16yrs old) Father
> wanted to have the car checked out at a Big place like Firestone
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me bro, my cutty got checked out at an Esso and they condemned it cuz the frame was rusty behind the rear wheels, (it was fine everywhere else) and said it was unsafe to drive, so the kids mom didn't let him buy the car, and also demanded the $30 back that they paid for a one day licence permit so they could get the car checked out :uh:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Oct 3 2005, 05:07 PM~3935459
> *Same thing happened to me bro, my cutty got checked out at an Esso and they condemned it cuz the frame was rusty behind the rear wheels, (it was fine everywhere else) and said it was unsafe to drive, so the kids mom didn't let him buy the car, and also demanded the $30 back that they paid for a one day licence permit so they could get the car checked out  :uh:
> *


Man where the real Lowrider at not the ones that say man that paint is fresh and hit the swicthes 
for my Dad I know my car get's down on the spot stand three ride three startup and drive but hey it's good cuz I kinda hated to see it go but it sure cost me


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Twin City OG come and get it


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 3 2005, 05:07 PM~3935459
> *Same thing happened to me bro, my cutty got checked out at an Esso and they condemned it cuz the frame was rusty behind the rear wheels, (it was fine everywhere else) and said it was unsafe to drive, so the kids mom didn't let him buy the car, and also demanded the $30 back that they paid for a one day licence permit so they could get the car checked out  :uh:
> *


Finally got rid of the cutty now time to sell this one so come and get pick up only St. Louis
area cash only make me an offer


----------



## bahaman (Jul 26, 2004)

pic with rims on and cap plzz


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahaman_@Oct 18 2005, 04:16 PM~4025423
> *pic with rims on and cap plzz
> *


nah I sold the rims so I can take a pics of car with O.G. hubcaps lol
come get it


----------



## LoCceDTC90 (Oct 17, 2005)

respect homie thats some good work u done there keep the pride n passion upgood to see guys doin shit in their backyard and good work ontop of that!


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Oct 18 2005, 06:13 PM~4026335
> *nah I sold the rims so I can take a pics of car with O.G. hubcaps lol
> come get it
> *


im in the lou and need a car painted..whats good?


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Oct 19 2005, 01:09 PM~4031902
> *im in the lou and need a car painted..whats good?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoCceDTC90_@Oct 19 2005, 01:53 AM~4028760
> *respect homie thats some good work u done there keep the pride n passion upgood to see guys doin shit in their backyard and good work ontop of that!
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Oct 20 2005, 02:05 PM~4037282
> *PM SENT
> *


i might need that pm at tax time ..


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 21 2005, 09:49 PM~4049528
> *i might need that pm at tax time ..
> *


I got you just let me know


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Oct 23 2005, 07:32 AM~4054521
> *I got you just let me know
> *



THIS IS THE ONE I NEED PAINTED


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Oct 27 2005, 10:34 AM~4082233
> *THIS IS THE ONE I NEED PAINTED
> *


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

yo, mra, hey, i know you said u got the paint off ebay, what kind was it and how much?


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Oct 29 2005, 02:48 PM~4095568
> *yo, mra, hey, i know you said u got the paint off ebay, what kind was it and how much?
> *


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Oct 29 2005, 02:48 PM~4095568
> *yo, mra, hey, i know you said u got the paint off ebay, what kind was it and how much?
> *


It was called Gun Metal Gray (MET) and it was $35.00 a gallon pretty cheap and the clear coat was I think $35.00 also check it out it is called Rayflex I hoped this helped sorry for the late response lol


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Oct 27 2005, 10:34 AM~4082233
> *THIS IS THE ONE I NEED PAINTED
> *


I shot you a pm with the contact info just get at us and we will have the Benzo looking like it was just pimped


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:14 AM~4126553
> *uffin:
> *


----------

